# Six bowls in five months... Feed bin adivice needed



## TheBrokeHorse (23 June 2017)

Hi guys 

So my horse has just broken her sixth bowl in five months. I had been looking online for ideas of what type of bowl I could get her but I do not like the big sturdy ones as she tends to walk into her bowl and freak. I fear if the bowl is to strong she will hurt herself. 

I was thinking of getting her one likes this >>> 
https://www.westernshoppe.com/23304/stablemate feed skip small.aspx

but I am unsure if it will last long and if its okay to use rubber as a feed bin. She has had plastic ones and tends to walk into them or freak and break them so I am at my wits end. 

Or if anyone has any original ideas of what I can make a durable feed bin out of would also be appreciated.

TIA


----------



## milliepops (23 June 2017)

I use those rubber skips for my horses. I have one rather destructive mare and while hers looks tatty, it's still functional ! if she stands on it, it pops back into shape easily. 
They can smell quite strongly of rubber initially but that soon wears off.


----------



## SEL (23 June 2017)

I have an Ardennes with big feet & he's forever stomping on buckets (sees no reason to be careful once they are empty). I find rubber trugs are pretty good at popping back into shape.


----------



## eggs (23 June 2017)

I've used the rubber ones in the past and they last pretty well although one of mine perfected the knack of tearing the bottom out of it pretty quickly.

Why not just tip her feed out onto the floor?


----------



## Shay (23 June 2017)

OP Those are exactly the rubber skip type bowls that I think the others are recommending - and what I would recommend.  Low profile so she can't hurt herself with it, good and sturdy.


----------



## Auslander (23 June 2017)

The rubber ones are great. They don't half hurt when one comes winging its way over the stable door and hits you on the face though.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (23 June 2017)

Auslander said:



			The rubber ones are great. They don't half hurt when one comes winging its way over the stable door and hits you on the face though.
		
Click to expand...

This! Great bowls for non-chuck types


----------



## meesha (23 June 2017)

Another vote for rubber bowls, had mine 10 years or so......


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (24 June 2017)

Thanks guy  I am now just hoping they have them in my area


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (24 June 2017)

eggs said:



			Why not just tip her feed out onto the floor?
		
Click to expand...

She tends to get aggressive with the other horses so we have to move her around if she gets to snappy so it being on the floor won't be plausible.


----------

